# Late fall plants for bees



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my first year raising bees. We usually have lots of weeds/prairie flowers blooming from lat summer to early fall here in Midwestern MO. I don't know specifically what they like but they have quite but of variety. I was wondering about late fall, maybe even after the first light frosts. Is anything blooming then? Is there anything I could plant? I think hazel nuts bloom in the fall? I have some in my yard but my bees arent at my house.Do bees like them? Or do you have any other suggestions ?


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure if they grow in your area but good plants here are asters, false/perennial sunflower, clover (if it is mowed down in July so that it reblooms), sedum, goldenrod, & Joe Pye weed. Haven't really looked to confirm that our bees work them all though.


----------

